# The smoke has cleared...and there's no fire??



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 12, 2011)

Auburn cleared of any violations:

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...12/misc_non_event/NCAAInvestigationletter.pdf


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats I knew all along that Auburn would be cleared. I just hope all the haters can move on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Curses!!! Foiled again....


----------



## golffreak (Oct 12, 2011)

I've said numerous times that I didn't think AU paid anyone. But, someone did and it will eventually come out.

Congrats AU.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats I knew all along that Auburn would be cleared. I just hope all the haters can move on.



He says with is signature ....


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 12, 2011)

About time - As I said earlier, I never understood why a lot of my fellow Auburn fans hate Alabama until listening to all the hate coming from that direction for the last year.  War Eagle!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

WDE!!!!!

Time for the meltdown


We will see what kind of sand people have now


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 12, 2011)

I am glad for you Spots and for AU.  I am very glad for college football.  It needed to hear this news!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

The Paul Finebaum show is in full meltdown


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 12, 2011)

And just like that, a persecution complex withers and dies.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 12, 2011)

The ncaa is past the point of being a laughing stock.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

yep.  You enjoying that 09 ACC title?  


Wait. . . .


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> He says with is signature ....



I guess it's time for a new one....... All is well now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I guess it's time for a new one....... All is well now.



Shall I pick one out for you?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Shall I pick one out for you?



Beat you to it.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 12, 2011)

Weird, I have not heard about anything. Auburn was under investigation? No way!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> yep.  You enjoying that 09 ACC title?
> 
> 
> Wait. . . .



Yep, had a great time at the game.  If the ncaa chooses not to recognize it that furthers my point.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 12, 2011)

To be clear... the fact that I find it hilarious has nothing to do with Auburn.  I am sure here pretty soon the ncaa will pay restitution to OSU for the inconvenience to  them and Miami will get their strippers back.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2011)

AU needed a definitive end to the speculation and I hope this is it - Congrats to the Tigers -uh - War Eagles.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 12, 2011)

Geez no comment from SHD?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Geez no comment from SHD?



Patience my son - he'll be here after the Mike Bobo show is over....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

*Cheaters unite!!!!*

Auburn is better at cheating than I gave them credit for. 

I think we'll throw them a little celebration party next weekend in Baton Rouge to celebrate that tainted national championship.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 12, 2011)

Designasaurus said:


> About time - As I said earlier, I never understood why a lot of my fellow Auburn fans hate Alabama until listening to all the hate coming from that direction for the last year.  War Eagle!!!



It goes both ways my friend. Plenty of idiots on both sides. Although I still claim that the UA/AU idiocy is not nearly as bad as ESPN and others would like for it to be or claim it to be.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The Paul Finebaum show is in full meltdown



It usually is about something. Today, much more so.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Auburn is better at cheating than I gave them credit for.
> 
> I think we'll throw them a little celebration party next weekend in Baton Rouge to celebrate that tainted national championship.



The only thing tainted is your criminal quarterback and your recruiting service man lyles....  when you guys get hammered for it, I am going to make you quit.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The only thing tainted is your criminal quarterback and your recruiting service man lyles....  when you guys get hammered for it, I am going to make you quit.



Innocent till proven guilty... you know JJ didn't kick that boy.  
And Lyles is just a patsy.... he is old news and won't bring LSU down with him and Oregon.

Can I hold a dollar and get one of them iPhones from Troopa?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And just like that, a persecution complex withers and dies.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And just like that, a persecution complex withers and dies.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

A little humor on the subject


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A little humor on the subject


----------



## stravis (Oct 12, 2011)

Lots of disappointed folks out there. I guess there's no point in keeping those fingers crossed now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

stravis said:


> Lots of disappointed folks out there. I guess there's no point in keeping those fingers crossed now.



The only thing i'm disappointed in is this thread has not reached the second page yet. I thought surely this one would have made it to two by now.


----------



## stravis (Oct 12, 2011)

Someone probably ought to check on abbadabba and David Mills. Anyone know them personally? Please check and let us know if they are ok. I'm worried about them.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 13, 2011)

But, but, Danny Sheridan said......................!

It was nothing more than the REC doing their thing with the help of Urban Meyer.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing i'm disappointed in is this thread has not reached the second page yet. I thought surely this one would have made it to two by now.




There wont be much talk on it.   Too many people were wrong and that makes for silent.    Lots and lots of silent.  

I would make a list of all the things they were wrong about in the last two year pertaining to Auburn but I am not sure the site has the bandwidth...

The media will be just as quiet.   Nothing like acting like total fools and then nothing happening.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> But, but, Danny Sheridan said......................!
> 
> It was nothing more than the REC doing their thing with the help of Urban Meyer.





The bagman cometh........


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A little humor on the subject
> 
> 
> A little more appropriate gif for today


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this little gem. Taken from a dawg site

"Back to Auburn. It took reporters 5 years to get USC not the NCAA. Then the NCAA was forced to do something. Lets wait a year or so and see what happens. You never know what the Bama folks will dig up."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Auburn cleared of any violations:
> 
> http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...12/misc_non_event/NCAAInvestigationletter.pdf



This is going to cause SugarHillDawg to be put on suicide watch. He will be devastated.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is going to cause SugarHillDawg to be put on suicide watch. He will be devastated.




Not just him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 13, 2011)

Love this quote from the NCAA...

"As such, any allegations of major rules violations must meet a burden of proof, which is a higher standard than rampant public speculation online and in the media. The allegations must be based on credible and persuasive information and includes a good-faith belief that the Committee on Infractions could make a finding."

UM is gonna....


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 13, 2011)

It won't change a few peoples perspective, but frankly, that doesn't really bother me.  Vindication is sweet, but knowing our recruiting can move on so we can land some of these big names we're after means a lot more.  I expect the fanbase can be a little more passionate about football now as they take a sigh of relief and fully expect Jordan Hare to be rocking this Saturday.  Now if we can light up the scoreboard and get a W--my week will be complete.

WDE!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 13, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> It won't change a few peoples perspective, but frankly, that doesn't really bother me.  Vindication is sweet, but knowing our recruiting can move on so we can land some of these big names we're after means a lot more.  I expect the fanbase can be a little more passionate about football now as they take a sigh of relief and fully expect Jordan Hare to be rocking this Saturday.  Now if we can light up the scoreboard and get a W--my week will be complete.
> 
> WDE!!



The following week after the news broke Auburn fans in the stadium gave him a standing ovation, applauded him for some time. I don't the the passion ever changed whether he cheated or not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> The following week after the news broke Auburn fans in the stadium gave him a standing ovation, applauded him for some time. I don't the the passion ever changed whether he cheated or not.




I believe that is because most Auburn fans did not believe that anything happened.  

It doesnt change my outlook on anything.   I have always said if something happened, we would find out.  Now we know.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 13, 2011)

Man am I glad to live in a country where you can get a fair shake! If the investigation finds you innocent then you must be! Orenthal James Simpson, Casey Anthony, now Auburn. Only in America!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Man am I glad to live in a country where you can get a fair shake! If the investigation finds you innocent then you must be! Orenthal James Simpson, Casey Anthony, now Auburn. Only in America!!!!!!!!!




You still enjoying probation bro.  


Dont be mad.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You still enjoying probation bro.
> 
> 
> Dont be mad.



Man, I'm just mad ya'll are that good! Aubby is like the SEAL team 6 of violators! Everyone knows.................but nobody knows!!!!!

Hats off to them, now maybe everyone will shut up about it and enjoy the season and that Aubby defense. WDE!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure why so many people are surprised that the NCAA didn't find anything. Most likely it would have taken someone with inside knowledge to spill the beans. Common sense would tell you that would mean incriminating themselves as well. That is if anything was done wrong.

I have no dog in the Bama/Au fight and could care less either way, but I thinks it's nieve for AU fans to get on a high horse and say, "SEE I knew nothing happened" just because the NCAA didn't find anything. Nothing may have happened, or, just maybe it did and those few in the loop, just didn't squeal. At this point, no one can know for sure. 

I am glad for fans of AU that had to deal with all of this. I hope OSU gets off lighter than what all the haters think they will get as well. All us fans want is good football.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

Well at least I can still harp on Nick Fairly. He is one dirty player!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

Let me see if I can get this thing to to two pages!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Let me see if I can get this thing to to two pages!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I have no dog in the Bama/Au fight and could care less either way, but I thinks it's nieve for AU fans to get on a high horse and say, "SEE I knew nothing happened" just because the NCAA didn't find anything.




So it is "nieve" for Auburn fans to get on a high horse for the NCAA doing a 13 month investigation and checking every crack and crevasse and not finding anything but for us to ever be accused in the first place by every sports writer and fan in the country with absolutely zero evidence?  Absolutely ZERO evidence was ever presented.
After the crapstorm that was thrown at us the entire year last year?  Seriously?

Man, I have to say.  That is one cool story.   But Im about done with it.  

I have had my little fun.   Time to move on.  But if you actually believe that crap you just typed, I am very surprised.  




I will leave you with this


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2011)

There is not a single Aubbie fan here who did not have their doubts, including you spots...and for good reason, shady characters have hovered around the AU program for years now.
If the NCAA is good with it, then so am I, and like you said "time to move along"


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So it is "nieve" for Auburn fans to get on a high horse for the NCAA doing a 13 month investigation and checking every crack and crevasse and not finding anything but for us to ever be accused in the first place by every sports writer and fan in the country with absolutely zero evidence?  Absolutely ZERO evidence was ever presented.
> After the crapstorm that was thrown at us the entire year last year?  Seriously?
> 
> Man, I have to say.  That is one cool story.   But Im about done with it.
> ...



Spots I think for a lot of people, the Auburn fans who had the attitude "catch us if you can." and thumbed their nose at everybody and acted like we were all supposed to like it, made folks who had never had a problem with 
Auburn, almost hope they got caught in something.  I was one of those people.

Never, ever had a problem with Auburn before.  But the stuff that I heard last year made it hard to still think that way.  I know that nobody cares whether or not I like Auburn so spare me that point.

But the attitude that people were wrong or should be ashamed for talking about it was just too much.  There would have been tons of talk no matter what team it was.  But it was like we were not supposed to say a word and all the while had to listen to a steady chorus of, "innocent until proven guilty.  there is no proof." etc.  But people are going to talk about things like that.  It's human nature.  But it was like we had better not say a word.  It was crazy.  And with the mistrel show that Auburn turned into last year with Cammie and Supa Troopa et al, yeah people are gonna root against you.  

I know you don't get it or think there's nothing wrong with that or that it is nothing but jealousy on other peoples' part or something more insideous but it's not.  Some of you guys have just never been able to stop being defensive long enough to think about how you would react if the situation was reversed.

I don't believe that Auburn did anything wrong as far as vilolations.  I still think a lot of the team and one coach acted like a bunch of goons last year and some of the fans seemed to not only not condemn it but encourage it.  How grown men can see that and think it's "cool" is beyond me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I still think a lot of the team and one coach acted like a bunch of goons last year and some of the fans seemed to not only not condemn it but encourage it.  How grown men can see that and think it's "cool" is beyond me.



I am not sure what you mean by "a lot of the team acted like a bunch of goons?   Not sure I saw that.  I did see a few team members taking up for one of our players who was jumped by a opposing offense lineman when he was down on the ground.  


And your obsession with Trooper is beyond me.  I have not seen anyone here saying he was cool.  Not once.   But for some reason, you seem to want that to be true.   Even as far as saying he was high fiving and juking it up with Nick at the UGA game.   I have still never seen that and i was at that game and watched the replay many times.  I have never seen once where someone on here said it was cool or basically gave any comments on Trooper other than you and a few Tennessee fans.   

We have been over this many many times and I will not do it again.   My base has always remained.  If something was there, it would be found.  And we should be punished for it. 

But you and many of your compadres believed and hoped every little snippet of stuff you saw on the internet was true and guess what, it does not seem to be the case.  

My feeling is, YOUR, and I am talking SGD, biggest issue is what happened at the UGA game last year.   Plain and simple

But that is just my opinion and I have no evidence to prove it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got sick of tired of seeing Scam smile all the time. At least he doesnt have a gold grill. That would have made it worse.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I just got sick of tired of seeing Scam smile all the time. At least he doesnt have a gold grill. That would have made it worse.




Atleast you are being honest.   I respect that for sure


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> My feeling is, YOUR, and I am talking SGD, biggest issue is what happened at the UGA game last year.   Plain and simple
> 
> But that is just my opinion and I have no evidence to prove it.



I'd pretty well say the above quote directly reflects my sentiments as well.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I just got sick of tired of seeing Scam smile all the time. At least he doesnt have a gold grill. That would have made it worse.



He don't smile too much anymore. He still is the poster child for gatorade with his gatorade towel uniform he wears while on the sidelines. What do those towels do over your shoulder pads anyway. You just always knew there was more to that smile than just being glad he was winning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "a lot of the team acted like a bunch of goons?   Not sure I saw that.  I did see a few team members taking up for one of our players who was jumped by a opposing offense lineman when he was down on the ground.
> 
> 
> And your obsession with Trooper is beyond me.  I have not seen anyone here saying he was cool.  Not once.   But for some reason, you seem to want that to be true.   Even as far as saying he was high fiving and juking it up with Nick at the UGA game.   I have still never seen that and i was at that game and watched the replay many times.  I have never seen once where someone on here said it was cool or basically gave any comments on Trooper other than you and a few Tennessee fans.
> ...



The only thing we know for sure is Cam was auctioned off by his father without his knowledge. Sorry, ATTEMPTED to auction off Cam to Miss. State. Did Auburn pay the asking price? Who knows. It just seems there would have been something illegal about doing that already on the books, but apparently not. 
Doesn't matter. I'm over it, your over it, and i'm thinking SGD is over it as well.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> He don't smile too much anymore. He still is the poster child for gatorade with his gatorade towel uniform he wears while on the sidelines. What do those towels do over your shoulder pads anyway. You just always knew there was more to that smile than just being glad he was winning.


Yep.. But all that has been cleared up now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> He don't smile too much anymore. He still is the poster child for gatorade with his gatorade towel uniform he wears while on the sidelines. What do those towels do over your shoulder pads anyway. You just always knew there was more to that smile than just being glad he was winning.




A lot of the players now wear them over their head while cooling down or either gathering their thoughts I guess.   I have seen a lot of players do that.  

But if he has some kind of contract with Gatorade now, that could explain it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yep.. But all that has been cleared up now.



Now the slogan can be "We're ALL CLEAR"


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> . I'm over it,
> 
> only you know that
> 
> ...



.  .  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> .  .  .



well then..... ON WITH THE SHOW!!!! 

I'm just waiting on the Cal/USC game to start, right now anyway.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well then..... ON WITH THE SHOW!!!!
> 
> I'm just waiting on the Cal/USC game to start, right now anyway.



I needed 3 characters.  LOL

Who you got?  Tree huggers  or the condoms?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> Now the slogan can be "We're ALL CLEAR"




After watching our defense, our new slogan is

"Wait till next year"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> Now the slogan can be "We're ALL CLEAR"


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I needed 3 characters.  LOL
> 
> Who you got?  Tree huggers  or the condoms?



Hoping the tree huggers get the upset. Not that i care about the teams, just have an extreme dislike for Kiffin. No, not JUST because he was at Tennessee.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> A lot of the players now wear them over their head while cooling down or either gathering their thoughts I guess.   I have seen a lot of players do that.
> 
> But if he has some kind of contract with Gatorade now, that could explain it.



I would say so. Surely he doesn't need one every time his helmet is off. Notice it's never a plain towel or one that has another logo.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> I would say so. Surely he doesn't need one every time his helmet is off. Notice it's never a plain towel or one that has another logo.



So what is your theory.  I have really never paid attention to it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hoping the tree huggers get the upset. Not that i care about the teams, just have an extreme dislike for Kiffin. No, not JUST because he was at Tennessee.



I could really care less who wins.  It would be nice to watch a close game while I lay here all hoped up on pain killers.  Haha.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "a lot of the team acted like a bunch of goons?   Not sure I saw that.  I did see a few team members taking up for one of our players who was jumped by a opposing offense lineman when he was down on the ground.
> 
> 
> And your obsession with Trooper is beyond me.  I have not seen anyone here saying he was cool.  Not once.   But for some reason, you seem to want that to be true.   Even as far as saying he was high fiving and juking it up with Nick at the UGA game.   I have still never seen that and i was at that game and watched the replay many times.  I have never seen once where someone on here said it was cool or basically gave any comments on Trooper other than you and a few Tennessee fans.
> ...



It all started long before the UGA game.  My issue is Auburn fans like you.  That is all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It all started long before the UGA game.  My issue is Auburn fans like you.  That is all.



Awesome.  My job here is done.


----------



## weagle (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just seeing this.  Oh wow, so you mean we didn't do anything after all.  But there was proof, and a money man and "where there's smoke" and so and so had a recording and blah blah blah.

Yall wonder why the Auburn fans were so confident..

Where's that "I told you so"  button


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

weagle said:


> Where's that "I told you so"  button



Ive pressed it so many times, I think it's broke now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys must be liberals.  They are the only ones with a persecution complex like the one displayed here.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The only thing we know for sure is Cam was auctioned off by his father without his knowledge. Sorry, ATTEMPTED to auction off Cam to Miss. State. Did Auburn pay the asking price? Who knows. It just seems there would have been something illegal about doing that already on the books, but apparently not.
> Doesn't matter. I'm over it, your over it, and i'm thinking SGD is over it as well.



This is not correct.  It was never stated that Cecil tried to "auction off Cam," it was stated that Cecil had talks with MSU about money to sign with MSU.  These are two entirely different things because MSU approached Cecil and he talked.  He decided that is not what Cam needed so Cam went to Auburn.  This is what happened and why the outcome is the way it is.  No "auctioning" of Cam to Auburn, Oklahoma, Tennessee, or any other place.  It was a MSU issue because they started it.  That is why Mullen didn't want it to be public knowledge but Urban did.  The media (and bama) wanted it to be an issue.  The media wanted to sell papers and make a name for themselves and bama wanted it's rival to fail.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> This is not correct.  It was never stated that Cecil tried to "auction off Cam," it was stated that Cecil had talks with MSU about money to sign with MSU.  These are two entirely different things because MSU approached Cecil and he talked.  He decided that is not what Cam needed so Cam went to Auburn.  This is what happened and why the outcome is the way it is.  No "auctioning" of Cam to Auburn, Oklahoma, Tennessee, or any other place.  It was a MSU issue because they started it.  That is why Mullen didn't want it to be public knowledge but Urban did.  The media (and bama) wanted it to be an issue.  The media wanted to sell papers and make a name for themselves and bama wanted it's rival to fail.



So you're saying that Mississippi State offered Cecil the $180k for his son to sign with them first and not the other way around?


----------



## stravis (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So you're saying that Mississippi State offered Cecil the $180k for his son to sign with them first and not the other way around?



Kenny Rogers offered it. Cecil listened. Cecil then decided not to listen. Cam went to AU.

If Cecil originated the discussion of money, it would be more likely that he would have done so with Tennessee, AU, Oklahoma etc. It's been proven that that isn't the case. If he was approached about it, listened, then thought better of it, that would explain why Tennessee, AU, Oklahoma and others weren't approached.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

weagle said:


> I'm just seeing this.  Oh wow, so you mean we didn't do anything after all.  But there was proof, and a money man and "where there's smoke" and so and so had a recording and blah blah blah.
> 
> Yall wonder why the Auburn fans were so confident..
> 
> Where's that "I told you so"  button



They were _NOT_ confident, they were _HOPEFUL_


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> This is not correct.  It was never stated that Cecil tried to "auction off Cam," it was stated that Cecil had talks with MSU about money to sign with MSU.  These are two entirely different things because MSU approached Cecil and he talked.  He decided that is not what Cam needed so Cam went to Auburn.  This is what happened and why the outcome is the way it is.  No "auctioning" of Cam to Auburn, Oklahoma, Tennessee, or any other place.  It was a MSU issue because they started it.  That is why Mullen didn't want it to be public knowledge but Urban did.  The media (and bama) wanted it to be an issue.  The media wanted to sell papers and make a name for themselves and bama wanted it's rival to fail.



YOUR OPINION ONLY,... most BAMA fans that I know did not want Aubbie to fail, we want to spank you like the stepchild that you are


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

I just want to say that I am glad it is over for now. Auburn won the national championship last year with the best team in the country. Congrats on your win and now it is time to move on.

From the posts on this thread, it appears that some of you boogs are still trying to convince yourselves that there was no wrong doing. We are further removed from your national championship than we are to crowning a new National Champion. Enjoy it while you can because that trophy may be back in big brothers case soon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I just want to say that I am glad it is over for now. Auburn won the national championship last year with the best team in the country. Congrats on your win and now it is time to move on.
> 
> From the posts on this thread, it appears that some of you boogs are still trying to convince yourselves that there was no wrong doing. We are further removed from your national championship than we are to crowning a new National Champion. Enjoy it while you can because that trophy may be back in big brothers case soon.



They don't want it to be over.  They dig up these threads and then they say things to other people about not wanting to let it go.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> They don't want it to be over.  They dig up these threads and then they say things to other people about not wanting to let it go.



You are the one who keeps on.  Why dont you just let it die before you jump off a building or something.

You are obviously very mad.

Cool off.  Go pick some beans or something.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You are the one who keeps on.  Why dont you just let it die before you jump off a building or something.
> 
> Oh did I reserrect this thread?
> 
> ...



I thought you said you were not going through this again? 

Read your own posts.  I'm very mad?  Ok man.

Is the bean picking reference supposed to be a slam?  Is there some kind of stigma attached to picking beans?

Go catch a fish or something.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You are the one who keeps on.  Why dont you just let it die before you jump off a building or something.
> 
> You are obviously very mad.
> 
> Cool off.  Go pick some beans or something.



Who brought back the old post..."naahh, naahh, nah, nah, nah, you can't catch me"...you Aubbies that's who.

Thumb your noses all you want, you dodged a bullet, you know it, and you also know that your NC will be forever marked with ???
Deal with it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Who brought back the old post..."naahh, naahh, nah, nah, nah, you can't catch me"...you Aubbies that's who.
> 
> Thumb your noses all you want, you dodged a bullet, you know it, and you also know that your NC will be forever marked with ???
> Deal with it.




You think that if it makes you feel better.  Do you think the NCAA could come to T-town and stay for 13 months and you would come out clean.     You would be on probation again/

Oh thats right, you are still on probation to start with.  

Deal with it yourself.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You think that if it makes you feel better.  Do you think the NCAA could come to T-town and stay for 13 months and you would come out clean.     You would be on probation again/
> 
> Oh thats right, you are still on probation to start with.
> 
> Deal with it yourself.



The NCAA lives in Tuscaloosa

...and I can assure you, nothing and I do mean nothing that has anything to do with Auburn concerns me in the least...you can't make the same claim towards BAMA...and you know it deep down, _you_ will always be Auburn, _you_ will always be second fiddle to BAMA, _you_ will seethe with contempt and envy for the rest of your lucid days (if you actually have any)

Not all Aubbies are like you and a few others here, most that I know keep things in proper perspective.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So it is "nieve" for Auburn fans to get on a high horse for the NCAA doing a 13 month investigation and checking every crack and crevasse and not finding anything but for us to ever be accused in the first place by every sports writer and fan in the country with absolutely zero evidence?  Absolutely ZERO evidence was ever presented.
> After the crapstorm that was thrown at us the entire year last year?  Seriously?
> 
> Man, I have to say.  That is one cool story.   But Im about done with it.
> ...



As I said, I could care less what happened to AU. My point in mentioning the "high horse" was now all the AU fans screaming at the house top about how they KNEW nothing happened. The truth of the matter was most were worried to death something was wrong. How could you not. The whole thing smelled funny concerning his recruiting, his Dad, and Miss St deal. And EVERYBODY knows that. Maybe it is all on the up and up or maybe the rest of the story has not been told, who knows? Oh yea, all the AU fans know, I forgot.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

Snooks they will _NEVER _ admit to that, but you are "spot" on.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> The NCAA lives in Tuscaloosa
> 
> ...and I can assure you, nothing and I do mean nothing that has anything to do with Auburn concerns me in the least...you can't make the same claim towards BAMA...and you know it deep down, _you_ will always be Auburn, _you_ will always be second fiddle to BAMA, _you_ will seethe with contempt and envy for the rest of your lucid days (if you actually have any)
> 
> Not all Aubbies are like you and a few others here, most that I know keep things in proper perspective.




Why are you bringing bama up and second fiddle.  You seem to be the one concerned about that.  Not me.   

You appear to be very concerned about Auburn.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> As I said, I could care less what happened to AU. My point in mentioning the "high horse" was now all the AU fans screaming at the house top about how they KNEW nothing happened. The truth of the matter was most were worried to death something was wrong. How could you not. The whole thing smelled funny concerning his recruiting, his Dad, and Miss St deal. And EVERYBODY knows that. Maybe it is all on the up and up or maybe the rest of the story has not been told, who knows? Oh yea, all the AU fans know, I forgot.





I cant tell you what happened at MIss St.  I was not there.  I cant tell you what happened at Auburn.  I was not there either.  But what I do know is that we were investigated and nothing was found.  That is what we have to go on.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks they will _NEVER _ admit to that, but you are "spot" on.




What would you like us to admit too?

Im a little confused.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Why are you bringing bama up and second fiddle.  You seem to be the one concerned about that.  Not me.
> 
> You appear to be very concerned about Auburn.




...did you not mention Tuscaloosa?...to my knowledge there resides only one major University in Tuscaloosa...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What would you like us to admit too?
> 
> Im a little confused.



nothing new here


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...did you not mention Tuscaloosa?...to my knowledge there resides only one major University in Tuscaloosa...



Ok, I did.  I brought up T-Town.   My bad.  But tell me once again why you are posting in this thread if you are not concerned about Auburn.  

And again, what are we suppose to admit too?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I cant tell you what happened at MIss St.  I was not there.  I cant tell you what happened at Auburn.  I was not there either.  But what I do know is that we were investigated and nothing was found.  That is what we have to go on.



I'm glad you guys made it out of the woods, I really do. I hate all the extra issues with college football. All us fans want is to watch our teams play. All the other stuff sucks. I know there are fans that like to see teams they hate get caught doing something. I've never undrstood that. I hate Michigan but I always want to play them at full strength and I don't like it when they are down.

As a Buckeye fan I should be watching another fantastic year. If not for some stupid tatoos we would be rolling right now and I would guess Pryor would be putting up huge #'s. We would have killed Nebraska as well as UM and beaten Mich St soundly. Instead, we are floundering and waiting for the ncaa to add to our misery. Again, becuase of some stupid tats.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok, I did.  I brought up T-Town.   My bad.  But tell me once again why you are posting in this thread if you are not concerned about Auburn.
> 
> And again, what are we suppose to admit too?



very simple,...let me 'splain it to ya.
I'm not concerned with Auburn, I am responding to the Auburn _posters_ in this thread.

Snooks premise is the exact same as everyone not associated with Aubbie,...i.e. Aubbies dodged a bullet. 

Aubbies were concerned about the NCAA finding evidence of major violations.

Now many of those "concerned" Aubbies are thumbing their respective noses and shouting out that "they knew all along nothing was wrong, and that they were innocent, and nothing would come of the investigation"...and worse, or more childish, is the folks seeking to blame the reporters, rival institutions, media host,... anyone, for the Program's investigation...._*and seeking apologies*_

the mature and rational Aubbies "admit" to breathing a sigh of relief, "admit" that they had their doubts...and are thankful this episode is through.


Clear enough?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> very simple,...let me 'splain it to ya.
> I'm not concerned with Auburn, I am responding to the Auburn _posters_ in this thread.
> 
> Snooks premise is the exact same as everyone not associated with Aubbie,...i.e. Aubbies dodged a bullet.
> ...





For some it may be, but for others on here, you may want to get some crayons and coloring books out for them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> very simple,...let me 'splain it to ya.
> I'm not concerned with Auburn, I am responding to the Auburn _posters_ in this thread.
> 
> Snooks premise is the exact same as everyone not associated with Aubbie,...i.e. Aubbies dodged a bullet.
> ...




You cant possibly think that any Auburn fan that would have encountered the crap storm that was thrown our way over the past year would just sit quietly right now do you?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You cant possibly think that any Auburn fan that would have encountered the crap storm that was thrown out way over the past year would just sit quietly right now do you?




I know many Auburn fans who simply said, "man, I'm glad this is over."

nuff said.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I know many Auburn fans who simply said, "man, I'm glad this is over."
> 
> nuff said.



I have heard barners right here in Lower Bama say they dodged a bullet. I guess they are not true Boogs. There are some on here that I can't believe stepped away from counting Julio's suits long enough to hear the news that the investigation is over for now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I have heard barners right here in Lower Bama say they dodged a bullet. I guess they are not true Boogs. There are some on here that I can't believe stepped away from counting Julio's suits long enough to hear the news that the investigation is over for now.




There is not one Auburn fan alive that is not glad it is over.  Not one.  


I bet you guys said 100 times that you were not concerned about the text book thing either were you?   Just like your not concerned about the T-Town menswear thing.  

Like you said about us

Nothing to see here.  Move on.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There is not one Auburn fan alive that is not glad it is over.  Not one.
> 
> 
> I bet you guys said 100 times that you were not concerned about the text book thing either were you?   Just like your not concerned about the T-Town menswear thing.
> ...



spots, I hope that you are just _refusing_ to see what everyone has said here, otherwise...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There is not one Auburn fan alive that is not glad it is over.  Not one.
> 
> 
> I bet you guys said 100 times that you were not concerned about the text book thing either were you?   Just like your not concerned about the T-Town menswear thing.
> ...



Lanier, i am not referring to you in my posts. Don't take it so personal.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There is not one Auburn fan alive that is not glad it is over.  Not one.
> 
> 
> I bet you guys said 100 times that you were not concerned about the text book thing either were you?   Just like your not concerned about the T-Town menswear thing.
> ...



I can promise you that I was not, and I am not concerned about either instance.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Lanier, i am not referring to you in my posts. Don't take it so personal.



Not sure I did.   

I am mostly replying to Homer Rip...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I can promise you that I was not, and I am not concerned about either instance.



Thats a cool story.   I would be on concern myself.  Just for the fact that you are already on double secret probation with the text book thing.  

I have no real idea about the mens wearhouse thing.  But you know what they say.  Where theres smoke, theres usually fire


Am I doing this correctly?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Not sure I did.
> 
> I am mostly replying to Homer Rip...



Is this a "Mod" involved in name calling?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Is this a "Mod" involved in name calling?



No.  No its not..  But nice try   

And its not name calling.   It was a compliment for you.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats a cool story.   I would be on concern myself.  Just for the fact that you are already on double secret probation with the text book thing.
> 
> I have no real idea about the mens wearhouse thing.  But you know what they say.  Where theres smoke, theres usually fire
> 
> ...



Nope, as usual you are not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Nope, as usual you are not.



i will need you guys to guide me along then.  Because I swear that was how it worked last year.  

I am behind on this stuff.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No.  No its not..  But nice try
> 
> And its not name calling.   It was a compliment for you.



Well then, coming from the archduke of Homer,...I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats a cool story.   I would be on concern myself.  Just for the fact that you are already on double secret probation with the text book thing.
> 
> I have no real idea about the mens wearhouse thing.  But you know what they say.  Where theres smoke, theres usually fire
> 
> ...



Sounds about right


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good grief you guys are still on this?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Sounds about right



go shoot a bird.

you just poppin in with nothing to add


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> i will need you guys to guide me along then.  Because I swear that was how it worked last year.
> 
> I am behind on this stuff.



Go visit ITAT. You will get all the info you need in coloring book/crayon form so it can be easily decoded by the fan base.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> go shoot a bird.
> 
> you just poppin in with nothing to add



I am not here to argue just support  NCAA did all the taking I need to do I just like seeing crow served

Season opens in one month, dont let anyone low bird you


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

Ain't no crow being served up here at all...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Well then, coming from the archduke of Homer,...I'll take it as a compliment



Agreed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Ain't no crow being served up here at all...



Nope.  Just cheese and whine, er, wine.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Go visit ITAT. You will get all the info you need in coloring book/crayon form so it can be easily decoded by the fan base.



I have never been to ITAT or even know where it is...  Though I have heard some gumps mention it.  

But I have visited this place.  Great place


http://www.tidefans.com/forums/auburn-offenses-investigation/


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good grief you guys are still on this?



its Friday..


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Y'all must be really bored beating this dead horse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all must be really bored beating this dead horse.



Yep. Just waiting on you to answer the thread about 7 places down.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all must be really bored beating this dead horse.











We have beat it, flipped it over.  Cut its skin off, field dressed it and once we beat it some more, SGD and I will make bar b que out of it and feed it to the rest of yall.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We have beat it, flipped it over.  Cut its skin off, field dressed it and once we beat it some more, SGD and I will make bar b que out of it and feed it to the rest of yall.



Horse bbq.  Been to a goat cooking before but this will be a first.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Horse bbq.  Been to a goat cooking before but this will be a first.




I think it taste like chicken.    

Peace...


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Horse bbq.  Been to a goat cooking before but this will be a first.



Cook it real slow.  When you think it is done.....talk about how good it will be.....then cook for twice as long again..........then talk about it more...but maybe someone has some new ideas on what to add to the meat, so cook more.........good grief!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonder how much bbq horse you can get for $180K???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo 3 pages...

I skipped all the junk on page 2, but as a AU fan lemme say that I'm very glad it's over.  I can't say I was living in fear because I honestly didn't think the program or coaches had done anything wrong, but you never know what some booster may have done behind closed doors.  If we had been found guilty of anything with Cam and the coaches were involved it would have been very hard to defend and I would have accepted whatever punishment was dealt, deservedly so.  As for a booster involvement, where the coaches didn't know, that's a little more forgiven but would have hurt just the same.

I don't expect anyone to apologize or any of that on here.  Quiet frankly, I never expected some on here to take any outcom from the NCAA investigation seriously unless it ended with AU getting hammered.  Public opinion, especially for those that wished for it so intently, was that AU was guilty.  There was an onslaught of rumors and accusations that were perpetuated from the media onto this board with disregard for any resemblence of open mindedness.  The same people who repeated things about asterisk, trophys being returned, etc etc will be the same that will ignore the FACT that the NCAA spent 13 months sniffing around our program and found nothing.  NOTHING!!  I must say..yes..that indeed did surprise me.  I thought there was no possible way that didn't turn up something in all that time.  I didn't think there would be a program in the country that could survive that type of scrutiny at the hands of the NCAA and come out clean....

but it seems that is exactly what happened.  WDE!!


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So you're saying that Mississippi State offered Cecil the $180k for his son to sign with them first and not the other way around?


Yes.  Cecil never said he asked for money, he stated he talked with MSU about money.  The media repeatedly misquoted what he said.  There was no "shopping." 


RipperIII said:


> YOUR OPINION ONLY,... most BAMA fans that I know did not want Aubbie to fail, we want to spank you like the stepchild that you are


Harvey Updyke says hello and your stepchild is national champions after erasing a 24 point lead in your house.


LanierSpots said:


> You are the one who keeps on.  Why dont you just let it die before you jump off a building or something.
> 
> You are obviously very mad.
> 
> Cool off.  Go pick some beans or something.



He's not mad, it's those dang Nick Fairley Youtubes he's been watching.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Yes.  Cecil never said he asked for money, he stated he talked with MSU about money.  The media repeatedly misquoted what he said.  There was no "shopping."
> 
> Harvey Updyke says hello and your stepchild is national champions after erasing a 24 point lead in your house.
> 
> ...



I retract what I said about you in the other thread.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Yes.  Cecil never said he asked for money, he stated he talked with MSU about money.  The media repeatedly misquoted what he said.  There was no "shopping."
> 
> Harvey Updyke says hello and your stepchild is national champions after erasing a 24 point lead in your house.
> 
> ...




Stepchildren get lucky once in a while.
Your inability to differentiate between one whacked loon and the balance of the fan base speaks volumes to your lack of intellect...grammar needs work too


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Stepchildren get lucky once in a while.
> Your inability to differentiate between one whacked loon and the balance of the fan base speaks volumes to your lack of intellect...grammar needs work too



Lol, lack of intellect.........that's a good one.  Is that a tree you really want to climb?  

I normally wouldn't say anything, but you should try putting a period at the end of your last sentence.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll climb any tree that you choose, although I know they are getting scarce around your parts.
 No period needed, you got the point, and it is an open ended thought...much more could be added which is up to the reader. 

But, like most with no valid defense, you chose to deflect the point, which is, since I obviously must re-iterate, you do not seem to have the capacity to differentiate one from the whole.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I'll climb any tree that you choose, although I know they are getting scarce around your parts.
> No period needed, you got the point, and it is an open ended thought...much more could be added which is up to the reader.
> 
> But, like most with no valid defense, you chose to deflect the point, which is, since I obviously must re-iterate, you do not seem to have the capacity to differentiate one from the whole.



Maybe you can help me out with this?  Did you attend the University of Alabama?  Did you live in Alabama for a number of years and have to deal with the rivalry?  

For about every 100 plus alabama fans I have delt with in my life, around one was what I would consider "reasonable."  I'm just going on personal experience.  Your comment about the trees just reassures what I am trying to convey to others. 

Even if your sentence was an open ended thought, it would be ended with a period or a series of periods representing a thought.  Just like last year's Iron Bowl, you lose this one too.  And I appreciate the effort!   

Uh oh, I started an exclamatory sentence with a conjunction.  I am doomed!  

In college, I got a scholarship for English and was the editor for the pharmacy school newletter.  I'd keep it on the field because that's your best chance for winning.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy mackeral....I can only hope for half as an exciting thread when UM gets off with a wrist slap.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Maybe you can help me out with this?  Did you attend the University of Alabama?  Did you live in Alabama for a number of years and have to deal with the rivalry?
> 
> For about every 100 plus alabama fans I have delt with in my life, around one was what I would consider "reasonable."  I'm just going on personal experience.  Your comment about the trees just reassures what I am trying to convey to others.
> 
> ...



Yes sir Mr Scholar...I graduated from BAMA with 2 majors, if you would like to compare resumes I will be happy to oblige.
I've lived all over this Country and do business in 5 other Countries.
I excel in face to face communication.

If you feel better critiquing these post as literary tomes, then by all means edit away.

You started the tree reference so I complied in my response.

You Aubbies have more than your fair share of toothless wonders garnished in orange and blue, but I, unlike you do not lump all Aubbies into that churlish lot.

For such a learned scholar, your post are inane and childish.

Maybe it is you sir who should stay in the field.

p.s. would that be the newletter,...or newsletter?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## DDD (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yes sir Mr Scholar...I graduated from BAMA with 2 majors, if you would like to compare resumes I will be happy to oblige.
> I've lived all over this Country and do business in 5 other Countries.
> I excel in face to face communication.
> 
> ...



I think I found him!  This was his picture in his pharmacy school newletter.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2011)

DDD said:


> I think I found him!  This was his picture in his pharmacy school newletter.



 That is not going to sit well with the boog. Kinda sounds like the little kid on the play ground betting a quarter that his dad could beat up your dad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yes sir Mr Scholar...I graduated from BAMA with 2 majors, if you would like to compare resumes I will be happy to oblige.
> I've lived all over this Country and do business in 5 other Countries.
> I excel in face to face communication.
> 
> ...



Oh my.  It's about to get "real" in here.


----------



## garnede (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Stepchildren get lucky once in a while.



Funny, but I count this step child getting "lucky" 8 times since 2000.  Eight out of eleven sounds more like dominating than getting lucky.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2011)

garnede said:


> Funny, but I count this step child getting "lucky" 8 times since 2000.  Eight out of eleven sounds more like dominating than getting lucky.



yep, we were limited for a few years,...that ship has sailed, you chilin will be firmly put in your place very soon


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I know many Auburn fans who simply said, "man, I'm glad this is over."
> 
> nuff said.



yep.  Just turn the other cheek.  "Excuse me sir, can I have another?" 


Timing of the NCAAs decision couldn't have been better.  I didn't realize it, but we had numerous big name 'official' visitors in this weekend and over 200 'unofficial' visitors.  In all that we picked up two 'big' basketball recruits and made up some ground on some big name football recruits.  Good news for a team that started the year 12 scholarship players short and what a great game to have them at..a close game against UF the week AU was exonerated in front of a crowd that was as loud as I've seen.  Good stuff.  WDE


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yes sir Mr Scholar...I graduated from BAMA with 2 majors, if you would like to compare resumes I will be happy to oblige.
> I've lived all over this Country and do business in 5 other Countries.
> I excel in face to face communication.
> 
> ...



I won't doubt we have our share of toothless wonders, we just don't have as many as you do.  

Post are?  Two degrees from bama [sic] and you can't even correctly use an auxiliary verb as a simple predicate.   I love it.

The tree reference was classless and if you don't agree, you are exactly what I was referencing earlier.  I wouldn't condone someone destroying the Bear's statue or cutting the head off of the new Andy Griffith statue.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> I won't doubt we have our share of toothless wonders, we just don't have as many as you do.


Post are?  Two degrees from bama [sic] and you can't even correctly use an auxiliary verb as a simple predicate.   I love it. [/QUOTE]

 you are about as clueless as  a preteen choirboy in a house of ill repute



The tree reference was classless and if you don't agree, you are exactly what I was referencing earlier.  I wouldn't condone someone destroying the Bear's statue or cutting the head off of the new Andy Griffith statue. English degree not withstanding, you are incapable of critical thinking, liberal arts will do that to you.

You vividly illustrate your total lack of maturity with your opening statement,...now go grade some papers(scary thought) and suck your thumb.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 18, 2011)

Hahahahaha!  You think I'm a liberal arts major.  Just because they gave me a scholarship for English doesn't mean I majored in liberal arts.  I got a scholarship for anthropology too but I didn't major in that either.  I only minored in anthropology. 

You are right though, I am incapable of thinking.  I never have to think about anything on my job.  I just ride the truck and dump the waste (we don't like to use the term garbage) in the truck.  Last month, I was voted "Sanitation Engineer of the Month."  

The people that know me are laughing right now.

If my opening statement shows my lack of maturity, what does that say about you?  I just reiterated what you said.

Although this thread has become fun, this isn't about me, it's about Auburn being cleared of any wrongdoing.  I made that a run on sentence on purpose.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

Bow,...no offense, but you simply do not get it.

you might better go back and check your own writing in this thread, there are a couple of glaring errors, but out of compassion, I'll not point them out.

You win,...no more wasted energy from me.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Bow,...no offense, but you simply do not get it.
> 
> you might better go back and check your own writing in this thread, there are a couple of glaring errors, but out of compassion, I'll not point them out.
> 
> You win,...no more wasted energy from me.



No offense taken.  I think it is fair to say you do not get it either and that we probably won't get it.  We have differing perspectives.  

All that matters is that Auburn has no infractions despite what the media reported.


----------

